

Shine: Elegant Activity Tracker With A Neat iPhone Syncing Trick - replicatorblog
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/14/shine-misfit-wearables/

======
tehwebguy
Not sure how it's communicating with the phone.

Maybe it's the tech from that company that uses songbird-like sounds to
communicate back and forth?

------
sgdesign
How does that syncing thing actually work? Light flashes? Vibrations?

~~~
truebecomefalse
Light or Vibration were both of my guesses as well. I personally think that
wireless is better. The new Fibit syncs over bluetooth 4.0 and it uses very
little power while doing so.

------
namank
Think it must use the magnetometer.

It's interesting that compatibility is iOS5+ and Android 4+

------
andreyf
How is this going to charge, I wonder?

~~~
gallamine
They could potentially do wireless inductive charging through the same coil
they (hypothetically) use to do magnetic communication. That, or the
top/bottom half of the device are isolated and act as the -/+ terminals
(probably wouldn't be good for the swimming application though).

